# Homemade Tools >  Motorcycle lift table

## Fishman

this is the motorcycle lift table I made

----------

kbalch (Nov 18, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Fishman! I've added your Motorcycle Lift Table to our Motorcycle, Jacks and Lifts, and Metalworking categories, as well as to your builder page: Fishman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Motorcycle Lift Table  by Fishman 

tags:
table, pneumatic, cylinder

----------

Fishman (Nov 18, 2013)

----------


## Fishman

Here it is with the bike on it so you know it works

----------


## Fishman

> this is the motorcycle lift table I made



This picture proves it works

----------


## Altair

Nicely fabricated Fishman. Looks like a commercial one!

----------

Bbarrett (Jan 3, 2015),

Fishman (Aug 23, 2014)

----------


## DIYer

I envy that spacious workshop and that wall of tools! Nice work on that lift.

----------

Fishman (Aug 23, 2014)

----------


## dellwas

Nice build!

----------


## kbalch

Hi dellwas,

Welcome!  :Welcome: 

Are you thinking of building a lift table? What are you working on currently?

Ken

----------


## dellwas

Maybe down the road, just don't have time right now... I'd grab these plans if I was to build one, I built his lift, works really well. Motorcycle Table Lift Plans & More

Currently beefing up the plow mounts on my '97 F350 Diesel plowtruck. Mounts were 1/2 thick and both snapped around bolt holes so doubled the thickness.




> Hi dellwas,
> 
> Welcome! 
> 
> Are you thinking of building a lift table? What are you working on currently?
> 
> Ken

----------

